# Bluefish on the beach



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Haven't been on the beach in Pensacola for a few weeks but the Bluefish are all over AL beaches. Small compared to East coast but still very aggressive and will fight.

7wt 10ft Vapen with intermediate line. 20lb yozuri floro leader - olive over white supreme hair CBC with epoxy head... very tough fly.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I bet they are fun on a fly rod. I don't eat 'em though.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

pnwflyfisherman said:


> Nice! Sight-casting?


I actually did see this guy in a pod of fish. Mid-day sun and clear water gave the right conditions.


----------

